# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 33 ... | Dr Baq3r |

## niـhan

*هر بار یکی از اعضا رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر سی و سوم ...


**Dr Baq3r*


*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## Nikolai

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
معلمیه زیست* :Y (487): *
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
شانس آورد که ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
همه رو اهلی کرده بعد تو می گی موفق بوده* :Yahoo (21): خودش می دونه چی میگم.....*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بدجور رومخه!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
چه می دونم!فک کنم جوزف تامسونو* :Y (564): *
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو شالش* :Yahoo (110): *
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
همه در می رن* :Yahoo (4): *
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه جوره ، جوره* :Yahoo (50): *
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
با رعایت شئوناته اسلامی نمی تونم بش لقبی بدم!
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچ کدوم اهلیش می کنه* :Y (717): *
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
شازده کوچولو
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*:troll (10):*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
این درجه ها به کسی وفا نکرده*:troll (4):*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نگم بهتره!
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
چنگی به دل نمی زنه* :Yahoo (111): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :22: *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
معلم زیست شه اونم دبیرستان تا بچه ها دهنت و سرویس کنن*:troll (4):*
18.ی نصیحت :کلا با نصیحت حال نمی کنم......*

----------


## yaghma

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ابیاری گیاهان دریایی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
روز شمار کنکور شده بود

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
بچه خوبیه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
چه سوال بی ربطی 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نداره.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20 نفر,اره جون خودش خیلی جذابه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
با همه و هیچکس

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
باقر نژاد(نام یک شخصیت ,داخل فیلمای صمد در قبل انقلاب)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
روابط خوبی بین ایشون و سوسک برقرار میشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
باقرنژاد 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه کیلو چند

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
-

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
کاملا شخصیه , به کسی هم ربط نداره

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
دوستی با من براش بزرگترین هدیه س

17. ی ارزو واسش :
اینکه ارزوی هیچ چیزی رو نداشته باشه.

18.ی نصیحت :
-

مزاح کردم باهاش, امیدوارم به دل نگیره,براش ارزوی قبولی در رشته دلخواهش و موفقیت در دنیای واقعی رو دارم.
پیوسته لبخند بزن

*

----------


## saj8jad

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
*پزشک* 

*2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
*یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه الا یک جا* *
*
*3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟*
*%100*

*4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟*
*رو اعصابم که نبوده تا حالا الا یک جا* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟*
*الله اعلم* 

*6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟*
*نمیدونم* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
*خب دقیق نمیدونم ولی حدس میزنم 18 نفر احتمالا* *
*
*8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
*با دخترا* 

*9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)*
*Mr.Baqer*

*10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
*سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه * 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟*
*حضور ذهن ندارم* 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 
**

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
*آره ، لایق بیشتر از این هاست* 

*14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
*خوش اخلاق* 

*15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
*عالیه* 

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
*یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا*

*

*
*17. ی آرزو واسش :*
*آرزو دارم دلت از غصه ها خالی شود / سهم تو از زندگی ، یک عمر خوشحالی شود 
*

*18. ی نصیحت :*
*هیچ چیزی از بنده خدا مخوا ، که اگر بدهد منت است و اگر ندهد ذلت است
همه چیز از خدا بخوا ، که اگر بدهد رحمت است و اگر ندهد حکمت است
*

----------


## dorsa20

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ احتمالا دکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ بیلمیرم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تا حدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اخیرا آره

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ از من میپرسید؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ درس زیست شناسی* :Yahoo (4): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 5 6 نفر* :Yahoo (4): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرق نمیکنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بی رعایت نمیشه؟* :Yahoo (4): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ والا نمیدونم الان به خاطر ندارم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟این* :Yahoo (16): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خوشمون میاد کلا بچه ساکتیه..حرف گوش کنه* :Yahoo (4): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ بدک نیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : ی پولی بعدا میریزم به حسابت هر چی دوست داشتی واسه خودت بخر فقط از ابنبات فراتر نره لطفا!!* :Yahoo (4): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : رتبه دلخواهش

18.ی نصیحت : بلد نیستم*

----------


## Ali.N

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
گارسون!!!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیگم 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
75درصد .دی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه-اصلا-
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
|
اینو فیلتر کنین لطفا
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کلا ریلکسه زیاد حساس نیست
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
7
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
جفتش 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
میکشتش
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
سرنده پی تی!!!
نمیدونم چرا
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (16): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا خوشم میاد 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
20

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقیت
18.ی نصیحت :
نمیکنم -
اما توصیه : همیشه باحال بمون 
قربانت*

----------


## Qazale

_
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

ان شالله پزشک یا فییزیوتراپیست

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

نمیدونم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

نمیدونم . حتما بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

کلا و جزئا نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

اینم  نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو هیچی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟


10تا
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

نمیدونم!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

باغر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

اهلیش نکنه صلوات

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

هیشکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

خود همینه!

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

چی بود مگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

ول کن بابا تو رو خدا دلی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه.خوبیش اینه عکس شازده کوچولو روشه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




+





17. ی ارزو واسش :

سلامتی+خوشبختی+موفقیت

 18.ی نصیحت :

_

----------


## _7challenger6_

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟تصور کن اگه حتی تصور کردنش سخته . پزشکی رو میگما

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت نکردی رو بگو ببینم؟چند روز تا کنکور 96 مونده ؟ 78 روز نمونده به نظرت؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟با من که خوبه.کسی هست تو فروم وحشی باشه اهلیش کنی ؟معرفی کن
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ کلا یارو اعصاب قدم میزنه یا پیاده روی سریع میکنه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اون پیرمرد که شطرنج بازی میکرد تو عکس آواتارش.

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو حساسیتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی به اون 20 نفر داره .من که جذبش میشم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟بعد از بررسی آزمون باهمه جوره.

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)لطفا سوال بعدی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟با هم خاطره بازی میکنن.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟من دو ماه نبودم همه فعال شدن . 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟از این که شوخ هست خوشم میاد .فقط رک بودنش بعضی جاها خوبه بعضی جاها بد . 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟من به اکانت خودم برسم خیلیه.

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه هدیه میدم احساس بهتری کنه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
الان احساس بهتری داری؟؟؟؟

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفقیت در زندگی

18.ی نصیحت : نصیحتی ندارم اما به قول بعضیا پیشنهاد دارم براش بیا با M-95 آشتی کن در به در دنبالت بود که عذرخواهی کنه من ریش گرو میزارم*

----------


## laleh74

الان دیدم اینجارو :Yahoo (4): 

به نام خدا^_^

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ایشالا دکتر میشه^_^

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟هرچقدر فک میکنم کار غیرضایع پیدا نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟تقریبا عاره...دسته راستم رو سرش :Yahoo (4): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم:/

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ یه مدت ندیدمش همخ چی یادم رفته :Yahoo (21): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) قردار :Yahoo (21): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟چرا من از این سوال بدم میاد؟ :Yahoo (21): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یکی از همین بچه های فروم اما اسمش یادم نی:/

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟حرفه ای کنید دیگه.مرسی اه :Yahoo (21): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟باجنبه خوبه..به دوچرخم گیر میده بده :32: 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نمیدونم این آواتار ینی چی؟بدم میاد :Yahoo (21): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : میخواستم یه آهنگ هدیه بدم نتونستم آپلود کنم :Yahoo (2): 
امیرعباس گلاب_دلخوشی

17. ی ارزو واسش : به اون چیزی که لایقشی برسی^_^

18.ی نصیحت : از زندگی طلبکار نباش.چون بدهکار بدیه.ببخشش تا خودت آرامش داشته باشی :Yahoo (1): 
خداشاهده الان این جمله رو از خودم گفتم.ببین چه خوبم واست از خودم گفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## PUZZLE

1.تو چه شغلی تصورش میکنی؟

دکتر    :Y (399): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

کار ضایع زیاد کرده یکیش خیلی یادم مونده  :Yahoo (4): 

3.فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده؟

بله مهربونه با همه دوست میشه  :Yahoo (8): 

4.کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟

نه بامزه اس حرفاش  :Yahoo (4): 

5.تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟

آقا ممد (joozef ) الان که رفته تنها شده خیلی  :Yahoo (12): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش رو چیه؟

بنظرم حساس نیست آدم راحتیه  :Yahoo (100): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟

19 نفر اون ی نفرم مشکل از خودشه و گرنه خیلی جذابه  :Yahoo (8): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟

با همه زود جور میشه فقط با پسرا یکم بیشتر  :Y (685): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی ؟(با رعایت شِیونات اخلاقی)

پدر خوانده (مارلون براندو)  :Yahoo (90): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک میترسه یا سوسک از این؟

از هم نمیترسن هیچکدوم  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

خیلی فک کردم یاد هیچکس 

12شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (4): 

13.به نظرت درجه کاربریش حقشه؟

نه من خودم آرزومه آبی بشم برا اونم آرزومه آبی و حرفه ای بشه زودتر :Y (647): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد ؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟

با معرفت و قدر شناسه چون دیدم همه دوستاش که اینجا تو درس کمکش کرد ی پست گذاشت و تشکر ویژه ازشون کرد :Yahoo (81): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانتش؟

راستش از آواتارش اصلن خوشم نیومد آخه ی مدت طولانی آواتارش مارلون براندو اسطوره سینما بود بعد اومد تغییرش داد ی آواتار بی معنی گذاشت باید بعدش عکس آلپاچینو رو میزاشت چون اون بعد پدر خوانده شد  :Y (748): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده:

ی عکس زیبا از آلپاچینا با لبخند واقعی و موسیقی زیبای فیلم پدر خوانده تقدیم بهش

دانلود آهنگ فیلم پدر خوانده  :Y (518): 





17. ی آرزو واسش :

همیشه شاد و سلامت کنار خانوادش باشه و لبخند واقعی هر روز رو لباش باشه  :Y (467): 

18. ی نصیحت:

ی جمله زیبا از آلپاچینو: 

از شکست نترسید از این بترسید که سال آینده همین جایی باشید که امروز هستید ....

----------


## Wild Rose

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ مو نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 12 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فک نکنم فرقی داشته باشه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) باقرالعلوم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  این سواله خز شده

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یک دوست  

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اصلا نمیدونم ویژگی هاش چیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت : آدم باش*

----------


## Masoume

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ قطعا دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندانم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ چم دونم.

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودشو..والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اووووم... رو عنوان کاربریش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ یه نفر..خخخ

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نظری ندارم...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) لقب اقای دکتر کوه دوست

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچی...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ کاملا منطبقه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد نمیدونم/ ویژگی خوب زیست قشنگ توضیح میده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : http://www.kziran.com/images/damavan...t_kziran36.jpg

17. ی ارزو واسش : بره کوه

18.ی نصیحت : برو کوه*

----------


## kahkoo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ .M.D

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ با من دوست نیستی مگه ؟!
صبر کن ببینم ...
.
.
.
بله
خعیلی موفقی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اعصاب ندارم نمیدونم 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی عینکش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) رئیس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ برق عینکشو ببینه حساب کار دستش میاد 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ این

**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ کمه و البته قسمتی از حق ــِش

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ -  از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خسته ــس

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ مساعد 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  

**

Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin 

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی 

18.ی نصیحت : ندارم

و در انتها این بیت تقدیم به شما
شاعر می فرمایند :


باقر عینک سیا
بازم تو پیشم بیا
*

----------


## Dr fatima97

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکتـــــــــر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله شاید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو هیچیالبته شاید

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ باهمه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد هیشکی ....خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟........و........

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟حقشه ولی اگه حرفه ای بشه بهتره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :




17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت و رسیدن به خواسته هاش

18.ی نصیحت :یکی میخواد منو نصیحت کنه
*

----------


## RainBow

*
**1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خودش دوس داره دکترشه ماهم دکترتصورش میکنیم!باشد روزی که به آرزویش دست یابد!
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟خودش میدونه!* :Yahoo (15): * 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه زیاد

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟درجریان نیستم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10 نفر! 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دوتاش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)شازده!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*  :Yahoo (35): 
* 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟هیچکس!ولی کلا فک میکنم ازونایی بوده که تو بچگی با درس املاء خیلی مشکل داشته!هنوزم داره
 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (595): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟خوبه همین

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟جنبش بالاس خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :این آرزو رو واست میکنم اینم خودش یه نوع هدیس!

http://xup.ir/images/12455532665924015395.png

17. ی ارزو واسش :به قول پوریا رحیمی آرزومند آرزوهات

18.ی نصیحت :بدم میاد ازنصیحت اما مراقب باش شوخی زیاد کار دستت نده یهو!*

----------


## Dr Baq3r

بهترین جوابا از نظر خودم ^_^
*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ @kahkoo 
m.d.
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟@**_7challenger6_**چند روز تا کنکور 96 مونده ؟ 78 روز نمونده به نظرت؟**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟@درسا۲۰ تاحدودی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟@Ali.n* *نه-اصلا-* *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ @همه نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟@تقریباهمه* *کلا ریلکسه زیاد حساس نیست**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟@درسا20 ۵-۶ نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟@همه هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) @laleh74 قردار 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ @Qazale*_اهلیش نکنه صلوات_*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟@تقریبا همه هیچکی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟@yaghma*  :Yahoo (79): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*  :Yahoo (110): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ @RainBow**جنبش بالاس خوبه**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟@puzzle* راستش از آواتارش اصلن خوشم نیومد آخه ی مدت طولانی آواتارش مارلون براندو اسطوره سینما بود بعد اومد تغییرش داد ی آواتار بی معنی گذاشت باید بعدش عکس آلپاچینو رو میزاشت چون اون بعد پدر خوانده شد
*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :@همه

17. ی ارزو واسش :@masoume* * بره کوه**

18.ی نصیحت :**@masoume  برو کوه
**ممنون (@**Dr fatima97 - @**Wild Rose - @**Diamonds - @**Devil May Cry-@8mit8)*

----------

